# Spanish Citizenship



## tanyac (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello all. Good to meet. 

I'm an American based in Los Angeles, looking to obtain my Spanish citizenship, and relocate to Madrid. 

I qualify for citizenship through my Spanish father.

I have a few questions that I have been unable to find answers for online. Any guidance welcome!

1. How long does the process take once you have filed all of the proper paperwork?

2. At any point in the process do I have to be living in Spain to receive citizenship, or can I obtain my citizenship from the US before I relocate?

3. My birth certificate was amended in my childhood to reflect my stepfather's last name, as he adopted me. Can I use my current birth certificate or do I have to go through the process of petitioning the US courts to open my files and access my records that reflect my Spanish father's last name? Obviously this is a lengthy and complicated process that I would love to avoid, if possible. 

4. How complicated is the filing process, especially given my work in progress Spanish? I'm hoping to do it without the help of a lawyer. 

Thanks for your time and help. I look forward to getting some clarification.

Best,
Tanya


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

tanyac said:


> Hello all. Good to meet.
> 
> I'm an American based in Los Angeles, looking to obtain my Spanish citizenship, and relocate to Madrid.
> 
> ...


Hi Tanya. Welcome to the forum. I was born a Spanish citizen in Sweden since my father was Spanish. I spent my first six weeks of life in Sweden, then a year in LA, where a brother was born, then we moved to Canada for the rest of my life. So a special hello to you over there in LA! My parents gave up my Spanish citizenship when I became a Canadian citizenship, so I had to get my citizenship reinstated. I may be able to help through the steps I took.

Your citizenship is obtained through the Spanish consulate. Here is your local consulate in LA: Páginas - Home

In answer to your specific questions.

1. I have no idea for the States. The consulate will let you know.

2. You have to obtain citizenship before coming to Spain if you want to be in Spain as a Spanish citizen. You do not have the choice to obtain citizenship while living in Spain.

3. Your birth certificate is not proof of your right to Spanish citizenship. Your father had to register your birth somewhere official. For example, my father registered me at the Embassy of Spain in Sweden. I needed those documents to get my citizenship. This also serves as a birth certificate. 

4. I don't know how much Spanish you know, so I don't know the answer. But I don't think that you would need a lawyer, just at most someone who speaks Spanish. However, your consulate may provide services in English. I don't know, of course. 

I hope that helps. 

(Disclaimer: I'm just a regular gal. )


----------



## tanyac (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spanish citizenship*

Love your journey! Thanks so much for the feedback. Incredibly helpful. 

I’ve been to the Spanish consulate in LA and according to them I was not registered in Spain, so must be US. Working on retrieving the docs now. 

I might be back soon with another question…

Wish me luck. Thanks again!

Cheers,
Tanya


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

tanyac said:


> Love your journey! Thanks so much for the feedback. Incredibly helpful.
> 
> I’ve been to the Spanish consulate in LA and according to them I was not registered in Spain, so must be US. Working on retrieving the docs now.
> 
> ...


You're most welcome.  Yes, it's been a convoluted journey. LOL! 

You may not have been registered in the States either, in which case I don't think you can claim citizenship. That's what I was told. But I too have limited Spanish so may have misunderstood. I do hope you get them! I wish you enormous luck and good fortune. If you have any more questions, just ask away. I'd be more than happy to help out and there's a whole team of people here to help. Most of them are even nicer than me.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We submitted all the paperwork a year last November, soon be two years, we are still waiting, this is Spain!!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm from Argentina and it took me 4 years!!  

I hope things go faster for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

But Hepa, you're not claiming citizenship the same way. Claryana, if you got citizenship through being Argentinian you're claiming differently too. I had absolutely no documentation at all, and I stalled many times, so it took me about four years due to my own delays to get all my paperwork in order. But once all that paperwork was submitted, it only took a few months to get my citizenship and only a couple of months after that to get my passport. I just remembered there was someone from the States on here before who was applying for citizenship in the States based on a parent being a Spaniard, and I recall it only took a few months for citizenship papers for them too, once all was submitted. I'm not saying for sure it's just a few months, but it could be. Best to ask the consulate themselves.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> But Hepa, you're not claiming citizenship the same way. Claryana, if you got citizenship through being Argentinian you're claiming differently too. I had absolutely no documentation at all, and I stalled many times, so it took me about four years due to my own delays to get all my paperwork in order. But once all that paperwork was submitted, it only took a few months to get my citizenship and only a couple of months after that to get my passport. I just remembered there was someone from the States on here before who was applying for citizenship in the States based on a parent being a Spaniard, and I recall it only took a few months for citizenship papers for them too, once all was submitted. I'm not saying for sure it's just a few months, but it could be. Best to ask the consulate themselves.


Yes, what it took the most was to get all the papers, once I had them it only took 15 days to get my passport :eyebrows:
(my abuelo was from spain, my dad was born in argentina but had both nationalities,that's how I got mine  )


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

clarayana said:


> Yes, what it took the most was to get all the papers, once I had them it only took 15 days to get my passport :eyebrows:
> (my abuelo was from spain, my dad was born in argentina but had both nationalities,that's how I got mine  )


15 days is craaaaazy fast!!! I can't remember exactly, but once I had submitted all the documentation it was something like 3 months for my citizenship, then something like another 4-6 weeks for my passport.


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

I did it in LA. It took 3 months, almost to the day. Then about 4 weeks more for the passport. You will need a certified copy of your original birth certificate showing your Spanish father (you were born in the US?), then a cert copy of your adoption paperwork showing your name change.

Plus:
cert copy of your parents (mother and Spanish father) marriage certificate + 2 copies
mother's passport (original + 2 copies)
Spanish father's passport (original + 2 copies)
Your US passport (original + 2 copies)
Spanish father's birth cert (cert copy + 2 copies
Mother's birth cert (cert copy + 2 copies)
If Spanish father ever became a US or other citizen, a copy of that paperwork, plus 2 copies.

There's also the "hoja de declaracciones" they make you fill out 2 copies of at the consulate, but you can get that on the consulate's website in PDF format and have it done ahead of time. It's basically filling out your own Spanish birth certificate for them to put everything in the civil registry.

If you PM me I can send you a copy of the list the consulate sent me.

EDIT: Absolutely no need for a lawyer or any paid services, unless there's some problem getting your original birth certificate. Once all the paperwork is in hand, you make an appointment at the consulate and the process of actually turning in the paperwork takes 10 minutes.


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

Forgot to add: all certified copies must have been issued in the last 12 months


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi GM. You're the one I was referring to earlier in this thread. That's a completely different list of documentation than I had to provide. The only thing that's similar is my Canadian passport. No copies were allowed of anything; everything had to be in originals and they made copies. 

Did you get your passport yet? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, got my passport! I've already taken my kids to have their citizenship processed.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, GM, that's fantastic news! Yay! Congratulations. 

I didn't know second generation of Spaniards can get citizenship. 

I'm so happy for you. You're just tiny steps away now to living in Spain if and whenever you want to. That's so awesome.


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Oh, GM, that's fantastic news! Yay! Congratulations.
> 
> I didn't know second generation of Spaniards can get citizenship.
> 
> I'm so happy for you. You're just tiny steps away now to living in Spain if and whenever you want to. That's so awesome.


The next generation gets it for being under "the parental authority" of a spaniard. My youngest was born after I obtained my citizenship, so he just needs to be registered.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

gm197 said:


> The next generation gets it for being under "the parental authority" of a spaniard. My youngest was born after I obtained my citizenship, so he just needs to be registered.


Parental authority sounds like a good thing in this case.  Do you know if your children are able to give Spanish citizenship to their children too - third generation?

Seeing that you just got your citizenship this summer, it seems like you've got a new baby in your life. Congratulations! :bathbaby:


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, yes it goes on indefinitely, since my kids are now Spanish "by origin."

Also, for the OP, the consulate will tell you you have to renounce your US citizenship. Don't worry, this is a pro-forma thing and means nothing outside of Spain. You are not actually renouncing your US citizenship.


----------

